# Covid personal experiences



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Unfortunately, our other thread, " 
*How are you guys handling the Coronavirus chaos?",*
has gone way off topic and warnings were ignored, so was closed. 
Very unfair and unfortunate to the original Poster.

We need to share our experiences and vent about what we are going through, with covid. 

Rules: 

Only discuss personal matters. 
Nothing about the vaccine and no links to articles.

Keep on topic, we will warn and delete anything controversial or not on topic.

Members not responding politely, will be asked to no longer comment on the thread and may get a warning on record. 

Keeping to our motto..keep it friendly.


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

having goats by our side during covid is the best experience spending time with them really helps me actually


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I had left the other thread because I no longer felt safe sharing. Thanks to all who saw the wisdom of bringing us back to being goat owners with common concerns.
My heart goes out to anyone suffering effects from Covid whether medical, physical or emotional.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Having goats helps healing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

luvmyherd said:


> I had left the other thread because I no longer felt safe sharing. Thanks to all who saw the wisdom of bringing us back to being goat owners with common concerns.
> My heart goes out to anyone suffering effects from Covid whether medical, physical or emotional.


 You are very welcome. 🙏


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> I had left the other thread because I no longer felt safe sharing. Thanks to all who saw the wisdom of bringing us back to being goat owners with common concerns.
> My heart goes out to anyone suffering effects from Covid whether medical, physical or emotional.


I’m sorry you felt that way  I’m happy you found this because I miss see you on here! I hope you have been doing well. Any more travels coming up soon?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You Pam, and totally understand! Hopefully this one stays on track - leave the political and theory stuff to Facebook (lol).
I understand differing opinions and beliefs, we've all been through so much the last couple of years with this, honestly, I find it hard to know what to believe, except we just have to take care of ourselves and check in with our loved ones, friends and neighbors.

Well, I am definitely feeling cruddy today. Not awful, but my sinuses and throat were so dry overnight it was hard to sleep. I still feel very dry with mild headache, upper body muscles trying to ache, dizziness and head feels like a weight. 
My daughter also doesn't feel great and has slept most of the day. 
I have some home tests, but we already know it's in the house, so I am going to wait to use them when we need them since I know it could be negative or positive today and be the opposite tomorrow. I am going to call work tomorrow and find out what they want me to do, I know we are eligible for Covid pay, but I am not sure if that is for when we quarantine or only if we test positive, and if it's testing positive if they would even allow a home test - at $10 a test I'd rather go get tested than waste a test since they are hard to find. 
We've started on Immune support (Same thing as Emergen C) that has Zinc and Vit D as well as other vitamins/minerals, my son and I are taking Mucinex that has a cough suppressant and Tylenol. I have Prilosec which I believe is something that was recommended, as that is what my doctor has me taking for the acid reflux issue. 
So now we wait and see what happens with my daughter and I and hope for the best - praying my husband doesn't get sick either, ugh.



mark.b.matar said:


> having goats by our side during covid is the best experience spending time with them really helps me actually


I agree! I admit I hadn't been out with them in the past few days as I've just been super busy and running errands or cooking dinner while my husband and daughter feed. So I went out this afternoon to help clean the young does barn since my daughter was sleeping and it was so nice to spend time with them and know that I was missed too, especially the mamas when I went to check on them and visit. Of course I wasn't as interesting since I didn't have cookies with me lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

HoosierShadow said:


> I have Prilosec which I believe is something that was recommended, as that is what my doctor has me taking for the acid reflux issue.


Famotidine is the acid reflux drug that is recommended. Not sure if Prilosec has that in it. Hope you and your family get well soon.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thank You Pam, and totally understand! Hopefully this one stays on track - leave the political and theory stuff to Facebook (lol).
> I understand differing opinions and beliefs, we've all been through so much the last couple of years with this, honestly, I find it hard to know what to believe, except we just have to take care of ourselves and check in with our loved ones, friends and neighbors.
> 
> Well, I am definitely feeling cruddy today. Not awful, but my sinuses and throat were so dry overnight it was hard to sleep. I still feel very dry with mild headache, upper body muscles trying to ache, dizziness and head feels like a weight.
> ...


One aspirin a day is also recommended because of the clotting that Covid causes and melatonin is also recommended, oh and quercitin. 
I hope you all get better soon. We didn’t find it unbearable but it sure did linger.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thank You Pam, and totally understand! Hopefully this one stays on track - leave the political and theory stuff to Facebook (lol).
> I understand differing opinions and beliefs, we've all been through so much the last couple of years with this, honestly, I find it hard to know what to believe, except we just have to take care of ourselves and check in with our loved ones, friends and neighbors.


 It wasn’t fair to you by any means to have to lock your thread. 
Glad you understand and you are very welcome.

Prayers sent for you and your family to get better soon. 🙏


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My husband had acid reflux badly and the doctors won’t do anything about it and that’s what he takes religiously. 
I found the paper that was sent to me by someone who went to the hospital for covid. Yes the aspirin is super important!








I took the aspirin around the clock and the vitamins like crazy, like if one could OD on them I would have. And DayQuil, which I’m sure did nothing to help me get over it it just helped with the hacking. The melatonin I started to take but then was finding that I would sleep for a few hours and then be wide awake for hours so I stopped with that. Later I found out that it’s actually suggested to slowly introduce it or it has the total opposite effect. Not sure how true that was but I did survive just fine without it. 
But I think moving around, not really pushing it, but going out and getting fresh air while watering the goats and simple little things I think helped a lot. Listen to your body though and don’t over do it! 
Have you lost your smell and taste? My poor daughter to this day still can smell! Mine is still slightly off. Still can’t smell the bucks and I swore my milk smelled rotten but the whole house (minus my daughter) said it was fine. It was a scary moment when I took that first bite of cereal to see who was right……which wasn’t me!


----------



## mark.b.matar (Jan 3, 2022)

HoosierShadow said:


> I agree! I admit I hadn't been out with them in the past few days as I've just been super busy and running errands or cooking dinner while my husband and daughter feed. So I went out this afternoon to help clean the young does barn since my daughter was sleeping and it was so nice to spend time with them and know that I was missed too, especially the mamas when I went to check on them and visit. Of course I wasn't as interesting since I didn't have cookies with me lol


hahahahaha yesterday i went to the barn to check on them(this week i've been checking on them alot, bad weather)
they got used to that i'm always getting there without treats or something so they didn't even got up lol, ususally they welcome me but whenever i go near the feeder they start running towards me
hope you will be rewarded for your efforts and hard work


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Jessica84 said:


> My husband had acid reflux badly and the doctors won’t do anything about it and that’s what he takes religiously.
> I found the paper that was sent to me by someone who went to the hospital for covid. Yes the aspirin is super important!
> View attachment 220115
> 
> ...


The high levels of melatonin did that to my husband too, for me I swore it made me dopey the next day. I cut it way back and it was actually helpful. 
My taste and smell is still off too but it seems to be recovering. A bunch of us also had a tinny taste in our mouths. The whole thing is just weird.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So weird! My husbands coworker got it, gosh it’s got to be close to a year now, and his taste is still all messed up. He went from a meat lover to can not stand the taste of any meat. Water also tastes gross to him. But everything else seems to be fine. My son lost his smell for a day, then was good, and both kids never lost their taste. I never really thought about what it would be like to loose taste and smell but it’s not something I would ever want to loose permanently


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

It’s weird some lose their taste and smell and others don’t. None of us lost our taste or smell when we had it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My son was a huge coffee drinker..more of a coffee snob lol and he can't stand coffee now. He said last week end that it's starting to smell good again or at least not causing his stomach to curdle lol. For weeks everything tasted like soapy play dough to me. I think I pretty much have my taste back now all though vmcrave sweets more than I ever used to. I was always a fried and Salty girl lol.
Right now several have the new variant and are doing real well. My daughter said feels like a bad cold. She quarantined herself at a friend's house who also has covid. Said they helped clean the barn even lol.. And hits in waves, my SIL would do good for a while them need to nap some. My Future SIL who we were most worried about being a type 1 diabetic, had a real bad first day then the rest wasn't too bad..mostly congested Now my sister said her first day she was miserable. Said her eyes and jaws hurt so bad..head ache and fever..then day 2 came and started feeling better little by little. It is weird how it effects everyone a little different. Half our church members are out with it too.
Prayers you all feel better soon!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My taste is normal too. And that’s funny on the sweets and the salt. When I first got mine back anything that was salty tasted so good to me and I am not a huge salt person. I think for me though was because salt was more bold of a taste. But I think what was the oddest thing was when I lost my smell and took a huge whiff of vicks which was the strongest smelling thing I could find to test my smell. I couldn’t smell it but it did burn my nose. That was a very odd sensation. 
This new one is supposed to be more contagious but not as harsh. Of course I’m taking that with a grain of salt. But if that’s true it’s on the right track of what some are predicting which is that it will eventually turn into more of a cold. But time will tell of course


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, how frustrating not being able to smell or taste.  And to have things taste bad with confused taste buds eww. 

Prayers indeed for all who need them. 🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I think I got it a few months ago. I kept my sense of smell. & taste. I felt like my head was in a vice. I was exhausted , could walk to the restroom., and back to bed. I didn't want to eat or drink. I would have to sit down between feeding the goats in different paddocks. That lasted about 5 days. I still cant eat salt, it takes extremely strong. I took vit C, D, Zinc, aspirin, and melatonin. My fingers got red bands and swelling in those bands. Its called covid fingers & toes. My hands feel weaker now. But my energy level has finally returned. All I can say is, I didnt like it at all!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No fun at all!! Hope your feeling better now. My finger nails on my left hand got all bumpy. It's weird watching them grow out. I see new growth is normal. Hair Still falling out but I think not as much 🤞 my hair is so thin now you can see pink scalp easily and my ends are so whispy and not in a fashionable way 🙄


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I think I got it a few months ago. I kept my sense of smell. & taste. I felt like my head was in a vice. I was exhausted , could walk to the restroom., and back to bed. I didn't want to eat or drink. I would have to sit down between feeding the goats in different paddocks. That lasted about 5 days. I still cant eat salt, it takes extremely strong. I took vit C, D, Zinc, aspirin, and melatonin. My fingers got red bands and swelling in those bands. Its called covid fingers & toes. My hands feel weaker now. But my energy level has finally returned. All I can say is, I didnt like it at all!


You are very lucky you didn't lose any fingers. A physician friend had to amputate a few from covid clots in patients. Glad that has passed for you now.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow that is scary for sure about the fingers and hands! I hadn't heard of that one. So strange how this affects everyone so differently. But also crazy how fast this latest strain has hit. It seems like EVERYONE is getting it.

I am doing okay, I did get a fever last night, but it was mild, highest was 100.8. It broke in the middle of the night. I was restless because of muscle aches if I laid in one spot too long so I was up a lot through the night rolling onto the opposite side - I am a side sleeper which apparently is a good thing lol.
Things have changed since I got a list of meds for fighting Covid symptoms. I'd heard Tylenol, Prilosec (starts with an 'O'), and then the vitamins and Mucinex. 
I haven't tested yet only because I knew work would most likely not accept a home test and I was right. So I called my doctor and she was able to get my daughter and I in for testing during their daily afternoon drive through testing, we'll leave soon for that. She also called me in most of the meds you guys have mentioned, my only worry is making sure they even have those in stock with how bad things have been. Fingers crossed they do!
At least now I can get my prescriptions at the store where I work - they have a drive thru. Previous pharmacy that insurance covered until end of last year you had to go in to get all your meds.

Today I've just been drowsy, I feel tired, but restless. Throat and sinuses are uncomfortable, and I feel the congestion which adds to the whiney status. Biggest annoyance is I feel very dizzy. I can still taste and smell at least for now. I just had some homemade chicken noodle soup and some Lemon Ginger tea with some local honey. 
We got about 1 1/2 inches of snow and I have the urge to go play in the snow with the dog but will have to do that when I get back from our appt if I am still up to it.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> It’s weird some lose their taste and smell and others don’t. None of us lost our taste or smell when we had it.


Less than half of the adults in my family had their taste/smell effected. 

They say that it doesn't hit children badly, but my almost 2yo grandson was nearly one of the sickest of the bunch. It was awful watching how sick he was. He didn't sleep for almost two day and had to use his cousins nebulizer. His doctors couldn't do anything for him. Anyway, I think he lost his taste because he wouldn't drink milk for several days and his three year old brother, who has his morning "coffee" (chocolate milk) everyday, still will not drink it. He'll ask for it but let it sit. 

There are doctors who treat for long haul Covid symptoms, including loss of taste. It uses THEE controversial drug and you have to seek a doctor who knows what they're doing, but it's out there.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@DDFN ..thankyou. Yes Covid has dangerouse consequences for extremities. I didnt want to scare anyone with my experience, but chose to mention it, so people will watch for it. I havent lost any hair, but my fingers/ hands are not as strong as they were. I have started useing weights again, to keep me stronger. Ive worked out for years. I think it helps my circulation.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Moers kiko boars said:


> I think I got it a few months ago. I kept my sense of smell. & taste. I felt like my head was in a vice. I was exhausted , could walk to the restroom., and back to bed. I didn't want to eat or drink. I would have to sit down between feeding the goats in different paddocks. That lasted about 5 days. I still cant eat salt, it takes extremely strong. I took vit C, D, Zinc, aspirin, and melatonin. My fingers got red bands and swelling in those bands. Its called covid fingers & toes. My hands feel weaker now. But my energy level has finally returned. All I can say is, I didnt like it at all!


Oh my. That is awful. I hope you get your full function back in your hands.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Those squeeze hand grip things may help. That is so scary. Thank you for sharing. It's good to know what some can expect. Although I'm hoping this new ( and hopefully last ) variant doesn't have such harsh consequences. My hair should grow back.. lost fingers wont!! So take good care of them!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> @DDFN ..thankyou. Yes Covid has dangerouse consequences for extremities. I didnt want to scare anyone with my experience, but chose to mention it, so people will watch for it. I havent lost any hair, but my fingers/ hands are not as strong as they were. I have started useing weights again, to keep me stronger. Ive worked out for years. I think it helps my circulation.


You are welcome. I will keep you in my prayers in hopes of you regaining hand strength and keeping blood clots away. 

Side note my uncle just called. He still tests covid positive and is running a fever still but has to go back to work tomorrow. Too many shortages and knowing how bad he feels just makes me so sad.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent out, man Covid is awful.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! Prayers for all of you dealing with this and still dealing with after effects!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow! All I can say really is that I am glad my case seems to be pretty mild.
Yep, this new variant hit our family. Unlike many; we know exactly how it happened. My MIL (the 97yo with dementia) broke her ankle. Due to the overcrowding of the hospitals; she was lost with the paramedics for 5 hours as they tried to find a place for her. She ended up in the ER at the County Hospital only a couple of miles from us. (The only upside.) There were no beds there either so she was in a bed in the hall for 3 days. Long story short, my husband is her Power of Attorney so he had to be there to speak for her and make sure they did not do any crazy stuff. (Trying to save her life with heroic means etc.) So he spent several hours a day for 3 days in a hallway full of people in a hospital full of Covid patients.😷
The day we got her into a care center (they said end-of-life care but she is doing somewhat better now) Rod got a sore throat followed by me the next day and our son John the next. We had a few home tests so took those. He was positive and I was negative. He went on down the street to a testing site and those (5 days later) tests were positive as well. I am not bothering to test again as my symptoms mirror his and there are no tests anywhere. I am not going to drive down the street and sit in my car for over an hour to find out. I will stay home and away from people anyway.
So far Rod has had some pretty nasty flu-like symptoms, John's are less severe, I seem to have a moderate cold that lingers. We all have varying degrees of sore throat, runny noses, congestion and cough. Our son Jerry remains either asymptomatic or uninfected. 
This is the funny part (at least to me). John lives in a trailer in our yard anyway so he stays out there mostly. Jerry stays in his room at one end of the house and I am in the master bedroom at the other end. I have my own TV and bathroom so I am good. Jerry and I share the kitchen separately. Rod is in the motor home. Why is this funny? I am totally enjoying the privacy. Rod has a full kitchen so I just sent him out some food and let him fend for himself for breakfast and lunch. If I feel up to it I make a dinner and send him out some. Best rest I have had in years.😊 
Why all the separation. Well, since I never actually never got a positive test, I am not risking maybe just having a cold and getting exposed to him.
We will do a home test on Friday if we feel well as we have a brunch with friends on Saturday and will not gather with them unless we have negative tests.
Wishing everyone total recoveries. This thing is vicious.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

it's definitely spreading like crazy, I can't believe how many friends & family on FB have it too. My test did come back positive which I knew it would, so now tomorrow I have to find out about sending a copy to my employer as I should be eligible for Covid pay. My daughter tested negative from the test yesterday, no solid symptoms, however, now my husband is starting to feel bad so in the end I am sure we will all get it. 
It's gotten so bad in our county like many other places, that they have closed in person school and now will do nontraditional or virtual for the rest of the week. So at least while my daughter is in quarantine, she will be on the same page as the other kids. 
I've felt pretty crummy today. I have a hard time sleeping, just trying to fall asleep, then I wake up after a few hours and have a hard time falling back asleep again. Last night I woke up around 2am and watched Ice Age on Disney plus lol. My nose is stopped up and super annoying, I'm coughing more but otherwise tonight I am feeling better than I did earlier. 
I went out at lunch time to take care of goats - hay, check water, fill mama's mineral feeder , etc. and it was so nice to be outside for a little while, but it sure wore me out as well. I realized how much we still have to do before our does are due next month, yikes.

Things settled down at work and I was shocked to find out that there were not a ton of orders today. So I was able to make an online grocery order and pick up in the afternoon. 

Today was our 20th anniversary, and normally we try to go out to eat day of or right around the day, needless to say that wasn't happening. My husband said we'd postpone until Valentine's Day.... I reminded him we have a doe due that day lol!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

@HoosierShadow ...Happy Anniversary!🥂🍾Congrats! I agree postpone the FUN until you both feel better! 💞💕💗💓💖


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations on 20 years. We celebrated 50 years in November and were able to have a small party at least. If it were now; we would have to cancel it so in a way, we were lucky there was a lull at that time.

I forgot to mention in my former post that this morning, just as I am feeling a bit better, I got a call from my daughter in WA and her family just came down with it. They have a son in college, one in high school, and a daughter in middle school. She is a teacher and her husband is a banker. So it is pretty amazing they have avoided it this long. But it looks like their son brought it home from college. They are having some pretty serious symptoms. They all have to get PCR tests to be excused and to go back to school and work. So, they will be waiting in long lines somewhere even though they feel miserable.
On the other hand, my other daughter who lives near us and her family have not been extremely careful all of the time. They were definitely exposed directly around New Year's. My grandson has been exposed multiple times at work. Not one of them has ever had a positive test.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I must say the Omicron variant is very watered down from the original delta version. But its sad when we lose some one.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

^^^^yes and I just heard that most people are not loosing their sense of smell and taste. So for those that never lost their senses maybe you got the omicron


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I could always smell and taste but had a hard time finding anything that sounded good. I went without chocolate for 3 days. ( If you know me you know that is HUGE!!😳😱) When it all came back; I wanted to eat everything in the house.
First morning without a headache so I am pleased.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What timing for an anniversary, not fair.

Get well soon.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

My whole family had the omnicrom last week . My husband had the moderna vaccine for easy traveling to Ukraine he got it first then I . We had it back is fall of 2020 and it was absolutely horrible. It was not quite so bad this time around. Didn't lose our taste or smell. Did have the terrible headache and cough and bad body aches. One thing that helps is the iv in a bottle. We did not get near as weak as we did the first time. I pray for everyone that has it or is dealing with lasting affects. It's bad news.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

There is also a drink called BIOLYTE. It's very good stuff kinda pricey but it helps so many different things.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Omicron is what hit our house. I have been doing okay, feeling better, but have a cough and congestion, but thankfully the congestion isn't too bad at the moment. I don't sleep well though, first nights I was just restless. Now, when I go to bed I end up getting a cough going that is very annoying. I sleep slightly elevated and on my side, so I do a lot of tossing and turning, add in that darn cough and any congestion....ugh .
My husband is getting sick as well, he's still sleeping on the couch and isn't doing too bad but is still working so I worry about him getting worse and hope he will know if he needs to take time off - he's a workaholic. He works with horses and only a few other people on the farm, apparently, they've all had it too.
My son tried to go back to work today and I know he is feeling yucky tonight. I kind of feel like his manager rushed him back. Hopefully he feels better tomorrow.
I'm supposed to go back Sunday morning. I'm only planning to work 3 days a week especially with having a group of does kidding starting in a few weeks. Still have so much to do to get ready for that!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

HoosierShadow try the melatonin. I believe that is why it’s part of the protocol is because people have such a hard time sleeping and sleep is so important when your sick. It might help. I didn’t have too much issue with the sleeping. I would wake up a few times coughing in the night and down some nitequil and that did seem to help with me. 
Ugh I was hoping the omnicrom might be a little more forgiving on the headache. I
Had it bad but I took it fairly well, the poor kids that was the main thing that just kicked their butts


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Sounds awful. Hope everyone gets well! We haven’t had it yet. I’m taking preventive tho weekly, etc. 

I think if I get it I will loose a lot of weight. Doesn’t sound like people want to eat at all. Especially if you loose your taste and smell. That’s a diet plan for me for sure. Yikes. 

A friend of mine has been very sick lately. My friends dr is pretty sure they have Covid. My friend took a Covid home test which was negative. But my friends dr stated that the omicron variant isn’t getting caught by the home tests. They apparently don’t work well to positively test for omicron. So my friends dr had them go to a clinic and get tested.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I've heard the same thing about some tests not being able to catch omicron very effectively. 

I don't know if I've had covid or not! But most of my family has tested positive, so I've at least been thoroughly exposed. I was the first to get sick, and it didn't even occur to me to get tested. I thought I had flu. I was nowhere near the sickest I've ever been. I am so thankful I was able to keep up with my chores. That was a huge answer to prayer!

My mom has a chronic lung condition, and did test positive for covid. But it didn't settle in her lungs, it settled in her sinus. She's been down for quite a while, now,, with sinus trouble, as her immune system isn't strong, but she is able to take antibiotics (she's allergic to most antibiotics, and the one she's taking now is the first one in probably a couple years she has not reacted to), and she is finally feeling better. We are so thankful her lungs weren't affected and she was able to take antibiotics to help her sinuses! There were a lot of folks praying for her! And so many people dropping off food, home remedies, etc. Since nearly everyone in my area seems to be sick right now, it is hard to get anything from zinc to certain drugs. So we had friends, family, and folks from church digging through their home remedies and running errands to help us out. I was so humbled by their kindness.

When I was sick, whatever I had settled in my sinuses, too, but my sinuses are my weak spot so I'm used to dealing with that. Hot footbaths with mustard, elderberry with cloves and cinnamon, and brisk outdoor exercise really helped me clear up quickly. Don't know if that would work for anyone else struggling with these issues, but it really helped me.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

That’s good you both recovered. Yes natural stuff sure works to help people like elderberry I’m sure. I love elderberry tea. So yummy!

My friends dr stated all home tests aren’t really catching omicron apparently. Delta I’m sure is still circulating. Maybe that’s what the tests are catching. It’s all strange to me. Course we still probably have the regular flu and regular colds going around too. Crazy time we live in.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I think some of us may have had the flu, and then gotten covid. It definitely seemed like 2 separate things, back to back. 
Ultimately, I guess it doesn't matter too much what sickness you've had, so long as you're able to recover from it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Being sick isn’t fun, hope everyone gets well soon. 🤒


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have Omicron in our house. I wonder if the home test just depends on which one you use? My son used a cheap one by Flowflex for $10 a piece and both that he took were positive, first time it tested right away within about 4 minutes, 2nd time took a little bit longer, took them 2 days apart because we didn't think about taking a picture of the first one to have proof, so he was still testing positive for the 2nd one and sent a pic of that to his boss.
I had to have my test through my doctor, otherwise I would have used a home test. I have 3 of them sitting in a bag on top of my desk. 

My daughter is sick now  She has a mild fever this morning and is feeling miserable. She is in bed sleeping. I had to go get more Tylenol since my husband used the last of it and didn't tell me. I felt guilty going into the store but stayed away from people. However, I still ended up having a couple of coughing fits and wearing the mask really irritated that, which now makes me worry since I am supposed to return to work Sunday morning. Ugh. 

I don't know about the whole losing appetite thing, I had a few spells where I felt a little yucky, but overall, I've had an appetite through it all, but more of the 'I'm hungry, but nothing sounds good' issue. I thought I was going to lose my smell a few days ago, but I think that was more the congestion.
My son had mentioned he was losing his taste and smell, but not sure if that improved, I know he still was eating and raiding any kind of junk food he could find lol but that is a good thing as he is skinny.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Please pray for my Grandma, her name is Mattie, she is in the ICU with Covid pneumonia. She’s been pretty sick for a week but she was to stubborn to go to the dr. On Wednesday she had to be taken by ambulance to the hospital. Now she’s in the icu. My aunt has it too and is battling a respiratory infection, but thankfully she’s at home and doing ok.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry about your grandma.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Boers4ever said:


> Please pray for my Grandma, her name is Mattie, she is in the ICU with Covid pneumonia. She’s been pretty sick for a week but she was to stubborn to go to the dr. On Wednesday she had to be taken by ambulance to the hospital. Now she’s in the icu. My aunt has it too and is battling a respiratory infection, but thankfully she’s at home and doing ok.


Praying.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

The real bugger about this thing is how long it hangs around. Especially the fatigue! I am rarely sick for more than 3 days even with a bad flu. We are going on 2 weeks and I still get tired really easily.
My daughter cannot get her husband to just relax. He is the type that feels bad if he is not productive. I gave him permission to be lazy without guilt.😉
We are so lucky to be retired and not have to worry about jobs. But the farm is on hold just when we were working on starting back up.
We have a line on some Niggies and sure hope they are still available when we are well enough to see them.



Boers4ever said:


> Please pray for my Grandma


I am so sorry for your family. We will keep Mattie in our most positive thoughts.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your grandma. Praying now


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Get well ️‍🩹 soon everyone. 

Heard about someone today that had fever for 3.5 wks. Ugh that would be horrible. And body aches they said were horrible. Was using ice packs.


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Please pray for my Grandma, her name is Mattie, she is in the ICU with Covid pneumonia. She’s been pretty sick for a week but she was to stubborn to go to the dr. On Wednesday she had to be taken by ambulance to the hospital. Now she’s in the icu. My aunt has it too and is battling a respiratory infection, but thankfully she’s at home and doing ok.


Praying for your grandma.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Please pray for my Grandma, her name is Mattie, she is in the ICU with Covid pneumonia. She’s been pretty sick for a week but she was to stubborn to go to the dr. On Wednesday she had to be taken by ambulance to the hospital. Now she’s in the icu. My aunt has it too and is battling a respiratory infection, but thankfully she’s at home and doing ok.


Praying for her!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Praying @Boers4ever


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the prayers. It means so much to us!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Praying for each & everyone whom is sick. And the others to not get sick. 
Sending Prayers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for Mattie, hope she gets well soon. 🙏 

Prayers for all
who need it. 🙏


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Praying for your Grandma Boers4ever! 

Buck Naked Boers - my niece had an off and on fever for 11 days straight! It was driving her crazy. She is finally getting over it.

I found out this morning that someone I went to school with passed away this morning from Covid  I know she was in the hospital but I don't know if she had underlying issues, etc. So very sad. I always remember her being a nice person. 

I go back to work in the morning at 3am. It's currently 7:30pm and I'll be trying to go to bed soon, but I am dreading it because every time I lay down and get comfortable, I start coughing. I am only working 6 hours, and I'll take 2 breaks in that time, but I am dreading trying to work in the mask . Praying that I can handle it. Thankfully the store doesn't open until 6am and honestly, most people in the store overnight don't wear masks since everyone is spread out, so I should at least be able to take breaks when I am not around my coworkers. I definitely don't want to make anyone sick. I plan on only working 3 days a week @ 6 hours a shift for a while.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, Hubby and I both tested negative today. (We are at his mom's and the pharmacy in her small town had tests in stock.😃)
We are now free to move about😏
All of our major symptoms and most minor ones are gone as well.
Not going as well for my daughter's family. They are still pretty sick but recovering.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

This is sort of a sad story- A good friend who is about 55 yrs. old, had a stroke summer 2021- he has had to learn to walk, balance, etc. 
He is mostly blind- sees shapes and light and dark. He had to quit work- his wife has a bridal store- sells re-tailored wedding
dresses. I know they are in deep financial straits.

So, he has hydrocephalus (water on the brain) from the stroke. It is getting worse and the doctor told him if he didn't get an operation soon,
he would lose a lot of mental acuity- which he could not recover from- not to mention- his headaches would get worse- and he may go
completely blind. (he also farms) It can be a risky surgery- drilling holes to release pressure. (I offered to use a cordless drill and new bit- he declined!) 

Naturally, he said, YES, lets get it over with. Well, hold the phone- That surgery is considered an "ELECTIVE" surgery and they don't do elective surgeries due 
to .......Covid! What is elective? His life? He is only 55, he still has years ahead of him. What is going on with this stupid Covid and Doctors. 

SS won't give him permanent disability- as there are surgeries that may help him- but, all the surgery will do it slow his decline- not stop it completely....And he
can't get the surgery at this time- so he is fully disabled.....

I just hope he can get his surgery before he turns into a turnip. (His word, not mine)


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That is sad! ☹


----------



## Chanceosunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Goats Rock said:


> This is sort of a sad story- A good friend who is about 55 yrs. old, had a stroke summer 2021- he has had to learn to walk, balance, etc.
> He is mostly blind- sees shapes and light and dark. He had to quit work- his wife has a bridal store- sells re-tailored wedding
> dresses. I know they are in deep financial straits.
> 
> ...


There are lawyers that do SS cases and I can't imagine that in this case he would loose. It's pretty routine for SS to reject applicants the first time around. If he got an SS lawyer, they get paid out of the money he would get from SS, which should be from when he first applied.

As for the hospital, I'd be calling others to see if they would do it. 

NOTHING makes sense anymore. The rules are all so arbitrary. 

Praying he gets help physically and financially.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Gosh that’s terrible and stupid @Goats Rock. I hope and pray he can get it done. How sad


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

@Boers4ever .prayers for your grandma and aunt. 

On a positive note...I do bekeive my hair stopped falling out!! I clean my brush every day to "measure" the loss. And only get a small what I would call normal loss. My son says he is noticing his is leas as well....I was convinced I would be totally bald!! I'm hoping now it will begin re-growing. Seems like such a silly complaint in the light of what many are going through but truly has effected my willingness to go anywhere. 

Sending healing prayers to all who battle!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> On a positive note...I do bekeive my hair stopped falling out!!


Did you copper bolus? 😜

Have you ever heard of a product called Toppik? It's sprinkle on camouflage for your scalp when your hair is thin. Made me feel better when I went through a hair loss event.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Elbee said:


> Did you copper bolus?


I didn't think of that 😅


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry about your friend Goats Rock. I have a friend who is legally blind from a stroke and it took her 3 years to get her disability. (She got a very sizeable check once it was settled.)
I do hope he can get his needed surgery. These are such hard times.
My husband's mother is dying. Not sad, she is well past her time. But hanging out at the hospital is what brought Covid into our home.
Now she will be in end-of-life care with very limited visitation. That part is sad. People should be surrounded by loved ones at the end. We would bring her home but her level of care is beyond our abilities.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

happybleats said:


> @Boers4ever .prayers for your grandma and aunt.
> 
> On a positive note...I do bekeive my hair stopped falling out!! I clean my brush every day to "measure" the loss. And only get a small what I would call normal loss. My son says he is noticing his is leas as well....I was convinced I would be totally bald!! I'm hoping now it will begin re-growing. Seems like such a silly complaint in the light of what many are going through but truly has effected my willingness to go anywhere.
> 
> Sending healing prayers to all who battle!!


Mine did that after the first covid. Collagen really helped it to come back quick. And shampoo with collagen or biotin


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

My hair was to my hips and I lost much I had bald spots I told my husband if I went bald he was buying me a wig. It's almost back to my waist now


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm about 17 days from first symptoms and feeling much better, but still have some congestion and cough. The last 2 nights I've woken up needing to... sneeze? Then when I get up for work it feels like a faucet pouring from the right side of my nose, lots of sneezing as well. I have some sinus/allergy medicine I bought and keep in my locker and that really seemed to help so I may get some more to use at home vs. the Mucinex. 
I am still not sleeping well thanks to the random coughing and then the sneezing and restlessness. Add in having to wear a mask at work and I've just been exhausted. The last 2 days I've been a zombie. I am supposed to work part time and have asked to get my hours cut back to 6 hour shifts and only about 3 days a week. This week I was scheduled 40, but have been working 6-8 hours. I go in at 3am, so I get up at 2am. After I got done with my shift at 11am, I had to do some much needed grocery shopping so I ended up not even leaving until after 12pm. Yuck lol. Put groceries away, took a much, much needed nap, went out to check on goats/give hay and tried to lay down again but couldn't sleep. Cleaned barn, made dinner, took shower and here I am... I am off work Thurs and weather may prevent me from working Fri so I may have a few days off in a row to rest.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks @Amber89 that is encouraging. Its official..my hair loss has stopped. I look forward to it growing back now. 😁


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well mine hasn’t! But I’m not sure how much is related to having hypothyroidism or covid. I cut my hair, I’m taking pills, and it still comes out! But I’m going to start braiding instead of putting up in a pony tail and see if that helps any.
And I age a nice soft beef stick the other day and my tooth broke in half. So I have that going on too. At least it’s a back tooth and no one can see it lol 
But it could just be my luck and nothing to do with covid. I’ve become a hot mess since my 37th birthday back in October lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No fun. I had covid back in August..hair started falling out a month or so later....and now just stopped. Some say it took 6 to 9 months for hair to stop falling out.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Gosh everyone, I have not noticed hair loss. Hope I never do as I do not have enough to spare as it is.👩‍🦲

My mother-in-law died today. It is really a relief. She (and we) had suffered enough. I know the DH feels bad that he was not with her but there was no way to be with her 24/7 not knowing how long she might linger.
She was a devout Christian and was sure of her destination. I am convinced she was relieved to be free of her Earthly bondage.
Covid affects our lives even here; as settling her affairs is complicated by protocols and many backlogs it has caused these past 2 years at state agencies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss but praise that she is in heaven.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

luvmyherd said:


> Gosh everyone, I have not noticed hair loss. Hope I never do as I do not have enough to spare as it is.👩‍🦲
> 
> My mother-in-law died today. It is really a relief. She (and we) had suffered enough. I know the DH feels bad that he was not with her but there was no way to be with her 24/7 not knowing how long she might linger.
> She was a devout Christian and was sure of her destination. I am convinced she was relieved to be free of her Earthly bondage.
> Covid affects our lives even here; as settling her affairs is complicated by protocols and many backlogs it has caused these past 2 years at state agencies.


Much love to all of you! I do know the feeling of relief when someone is finally free of their suffering. And now she is where there is no more suffering.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe.im sorry luvmyherd. Yes, she is free of the ills this earth brings. ((Hugs))


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

I’m so sorry she passed, but hallelujah she’s in glory now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. 

Everyone stay safe and get well soon, prayers for those who need it. 🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So sorry for your loss. She is free of human illness & pain. Free at last.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you all. Yesterday we just kind of sat around, watched TV and notified friends and family.
Today Rod is on the phone trying to figure out her finances. Even though he had power of attorney; she set things up so he could not really find out anything. Mostly he is hearing, "Do to our large volume of calls there may be a long wait." 👹
Hey! We got our free Covid tests. Just 2 weeks after we needed them.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Luvmyherd
I’m so sorry for your loss
I just went through this. I lost a family member in Dec (not Covid) and I was one of the persons POA. Hopefully your hubby’s mom had a Will. Unfortunately POA is null and void once a person passes…

Sending condolences to your family.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

She did leave a will but we found out yesterday that the annuities were set up to revert directly to Rod. His name is already on the deed so the house is ours without probate and all that.
There is lots of paper work and everyone wants a copy of the death certificate but it should go smoothly once we get it all done.
His only brother is dead and he has two daughters whom we have to divide the rest with.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How devastating, I am so sorry.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your loss Luvmyherd, that is very sad, but as you said she is free of pain and suffering and is in a better place. Hopefully you can get everything taken care of, I can only imagine how Covid has complicated things to make it more stressful to lay loved ones to rest.

I have been feeling much better, slight nasal congestion and very random cough. Usually it's a scent or something that sparks a coughing fit, or.... wearing a mask. But at least I can handle having a mask over my mouth and just at my nose. A month ago I couldn't wear it over my mouth. I had been taking anxiety medication and have tried weaning myself off of that, but I may need to stay on it, I will know in the next day or two I'm sure (I ran out so I have to get a refill when weather permits). I haven't taken it in a few days now, and do get slight discomfort in the middle of my chest just below my neck. Could be that or could just be something else, hard to say since I am still slightly having Covid symptoms.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Luvmyherd: I’m so sorry about your loss. What a blessing she had a will. It’s pretty awful when a person passes without a will. We just went through that. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you again everyone. Things are smoothing out. Right now we are just waiting for paperwork. Got the death certificates today. We have an appointment with our paralegal tomorrow to make sure we do everything legally.
I need to make copies of the will to send the nieces. One will be pleasantly surprised the other may be mad. (She doesn't think she has to share with her sister.)


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

On a more pleasant note; we have a strong lead on some Nigerian Dwarfs. Lady seems really happy to sell to us.
We had two other herds in mind but they were all sold while we recovered from the _virus which shall not be named._


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So a funny story this morning. I was getting ready for my day. Got my clothes on, lovely secret deodorant with lavender scent and then went to put my hair up. All of a sudden I smell propane. I’m in my room so that’s a little odd. I tell my husband I smell propane and go to the kitchen to see if someone turned the stove on. I’m sniffing the whole house and can’t smell anything. I ask my husband if he smells it and he laughed at me (still can’t smell anything). So I go back to putting my hair up again and smell it again. Im like no there is the smell again and open the window and smell. Nothing! Finally I sniff my arm pit and sure enough I smell it again. Take the top off my deodorant and yep propane. So I guess lavender smells like propane to me now lol I haven’t had anything else that the smell was something totally different of what it should be, well that I know of! 
So 4 months later my smell is still off, my hair is still falling out, but I do have 99% of my teeth still lol 
So hopefully someone can laugh at me and make their day better today in this crazy world


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That's too funny!!


----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

Can't find a laugh for what you are going thru, but it is fascinating. When you can, try a sniff of lavender essential oil and see if it's the same thing. Just for curiosity really. So does food all taste blah when you lose sense of smell?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You can still laugh. I laughed at myself. I really thought my smell was back totally normal. 
I’ll have to see if I can find something else lavender scented and see what it smells like. It could just be that that smells off. 
When I lost my smell 100% everything tasted blah. It was really weird because I would get hungry so I would eat but it was never satisfying. I didn’t keep track of my weight but I wouldn’t doubt it if I actually gained weight. The closest thing I can describe it is if you were to just drink water when your hungry. Your full just not satisfied. And I do think the loss of taste goes hand in hand with the smell. I really don’t normally like salty things but my mom had made some chicken noodle soup for me. She is a salt lover and she said it was salty for her. That was the only thing that I picked up a hint of taste while eating. 
My husbands friend who’s smell is all off. I think I mentioned it before. He can’t stand the smell of meat now. He tried to just eat it and get over it but made him physically ill so he can’t eat meat now, and water is nasty to him. But my husband water to him tastes the best it ever has.
It is very fascinating that’s for sure! But I am happy it just seems to be a little thing that is off for me. I would never survive if I couldn’t eat meat. Breakfast lunch and dinner is all meat based and always has been lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My son was a coffee snob before covid. He liked the pricy stuff..stong and smooth. After covid he couldnt stand the taste or smell. Made him nauseous. He's finally starting to enjoy the smell again..but not drink it just yet. He hopes it goes away because coffee is a really nice calory free hot drink when it's cold lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I wasn't laughing at you, but I did get a chuckle! There must be some scientific reason but- lavender and propane have to be 2 totally opposites!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh coffee is another one that would suck if I couldn’t have. The only reason I survive the cold is because of coffee! But speaking of coffee, now that I realize I’m not 100% here’s something. I drink my coffee with creamer. I am usually a huge fan of vanilla. And everything Carmel has been just ok to me. But I am absolutely stuck on Carmel now and find vanilla just ok. They both smell the same to me, I still love the smell of vanilla but I prefer Carmel now. But maybe it’s just me too. I never really thought about it until now.
The two smells are so different! I even thought ok maybe I stink and it’s just my stinky-ness and the lavender together that is making up the smell. That’s why I checked the deodorant it’s self and nope it’s that. So now Im wondering when I smell myself or something else and I think it smells ok if it really is! I could be going out in public for the last 4 months smelling terrible and not even know it lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You Crack me up. 😅


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Jessica84 said:


> So a funny story this morning. I was getting ready for my day. Got my clothes on, lovely secret deodorant with lavender scent and then went to put my hair up. All of a sudden I smell propane. I’m in my room so that’s a little odd. I tell my husband I smell propane and go to the kitchen to see if someone turned the stove on. I’m sniffing the whole house and can’t smell anything. I ask my husband if he smells it and he laughed at me (still can’t smell anything). So I go back to putting my hair up again and smell it again. Im like no there is the smell again and open the window and smell. Nothing! Finally I sniff my arm pit and sure enough I smell it again. Take the top off my deodorant and yep propane. So I guess lavender smells like propane to me now lol I haven’t had anything else that the smell was something totally different of what it should be, well that I know of!
> So 4 months later my smell is still off, my hair is still falling out, but I do have 99% of my teeth still lol
> So hopefully someone can laugh at me and make their day better today in this crazy world


You asked for a laugh so I gave you a laugh emoji. 

Well I haven t had covid but if it makes you feel better my husband washed his car cleaning towels and dried them in the drier. I thought nothing about it until I went to go into work today and put my freshly washed mask on. Kept smelling odd smell. Couldn't figure it out. Changed masks still smelled it. Check my lab (science lab classroom) and found nothing. Then realized I washed my masks after he did his car washing stuff. Guess he didn't run a rinse wash after wards. Car fresh smell for the day!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Elbee (12 mo ago)

New car smell masks and propane pits did get me to laugh.

Thanks! 🥲


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

I still can't eat candy bars they taste like cardboard. And soda took a long time to taste right.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

It's been a year since I had the first covid.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I never lost my smell or taste but I did not want nor eat chocolate for about a week. I also preferred tea to coffee during that time.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤪


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I rarely go anywhere to wear a mask, but the other day had a dr. appt. They require masks. I had the paper one hanging from my 
gear shift in the truck. Slapped it on- went in. Kept smelling bucks- really strong- I had showered and put on all clean clothes,
shoes (not barn boots) clean coat and hat. What could possibly stink- I was gagging- I took mask off! No scent- that darn mask 
must have picked up all my barn smells for the last few months! Dr's. office had new masks- I grabbed one! (nothing wrong with my nose!)


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> I rarely go anywhere to wear a mask, but the other day had a dr. appt. They require masks. I had the paper one hanging from my
> gear shift in the truck. Slapped it on- went in. Kept smelling bucks- really strong- I had showered and put on all clean clothes,
> shoes (not barn boots) clean coat and hat. What could possibly stink- I was gagging- I took mask off! No scent- that darn mask
> must have picked up all my barn smells for the last few months! Dr's. office had new masks- I grabbed one! (nothing wrong with my nose!)


I bet you would of preferred the fresh washed car mask instead of buck scent! We could go into business with these scented mask options lol😂


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a weird thing happen yesterday. The weird thing is that it seemed weird.
I paid for something with cash.💸💸

Through quarantine we only did huge shopping trips early in the morning. I never ran into a store to _grab a few things_. We paid for everything with credit cards. I laughed that after a year; I had the same money in my wallet that I had at the beginning.
Yesterday, we had finished a big trip to WM but I needed a couple of cheap collars. I asked my husband to head to the $store where I hopped out, grabbed 2 collars and dug 3 dollar bills out. Paid, said no bag no receipt, and left.
Maybe life really is getting back to normal🧓


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Did the employees still remember what cash was? I tried to pay for some thing with exact change and the young girl working didn't know how to function. Literally told me she couldn't take it. Had to get a manager to tell her it was ok to take it. Not like it was some huge amount or something that needed approval. It's was 7 bucks and some change.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I will admit I was a little concerned cuz I needed change. She gave it to me without a glance. Maybe being a $Store had something to do with it.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine was at a CVS. Lol I mentioned it to my dad and his response was "it's hard to get good help theses days."


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I guess we can point to where it says, "legal tender for all debts public and private."😉


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I sincerely hope that the lack of posts here means that those of us who were sick recently have recovered and things are getting better everywhere. 🤨
We seem to have gotten past it. Now that I have my goats and chickens; I do not really care about going anywhere anyway.
We will be going to WA later in the spring. Hope things are smoothed out by then.


----------



## Amber89 (Feb 6, 2018)

We are dealing with a bad stomach virus!!! Last 48-72 hours. No fun


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

There is some kind of bug going around. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes. My parents had covid 3 weeks ago. They were really sick. Then I got it last week but was only really sick for 2 days and bounced back to where I didn’t even feel as if I’d been sick at all. Then last Monday my 2 year old niece was sick with a stomach bug. On Wednesday my little sister got sick and had a fever. Then on Thursday, my other niece and nephew who live here got sick. They still don’t feel great today but it’s not like any of them are on the couch sick anymore. My brother and sister-in-law live here since our parents are older so they can take care of them if anything happens. There are 9 of us here so only 2 more people left for it to cycle through. Luckily my brother still has to travel back to CO for work so hopefully he will be able to avoid all the sickness. What can I say, we’ve all been taught to share!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So sorry to those not feeling well.
After dealing with Covid; I really want to avoid the flu.


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

I teach at a public school. Yesterday was our last day with mandatory masking! 👏👏👏 The first day since March 13, 2020 that I will be able to look at my students' faces. I am so excited!


----------



## Goatedkitten802 (Nov 30, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Unfortunately, our other thread, "
> *How are you guys handling the Coronavirus chaos?",*
> has gone way off topic and warnings were ignored, so was closed.
> Very unfair and unfortunate to the original Poster.
> ...


Just got tested positive for covid 2 days ago... its not fun at all. Breathing was something I took for granted . But having two new baby goats to take care of has helped me thus far. Even though im extremely tired and haven't gotten any good sleep. Uts been bearable.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Feel better soon!! Covid is not fun at all but definitely keep as busy as youre able helps. I wasn't busy at all and got double pneumonia on top of covid. Long road back to health! 

Best wishes


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Melatonin can help you sleep. All.natural, not a drug. For me sleeping with my head elevated helped too. I sure hope you het to feeling better soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers to all who need them. 🙏 
Feel better soon.


----------



## Mini Oberhasli Owner (Sep 26, 2020)

mark.b.matar said:


> having goats by our side during covid is the best experience spending time with them really helps me actually


I inadvertently created therapy goats with the stress and anxiety I had the past two years. Goats are great healers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Goatedkitten802 said:


> Just got tested positive for covid 2 days ago... its not fun at all. Breathing was something I took for granted . But having two new baby goats to take care of has helped me thus far. Even though im extremely tired and haven't gotten any good sleep. Uts been bearable.


I am sorry to hear this. It most definitely is NOT fun. I have just finally had a few days with no headache. 🤕
Feel better soon. Hope the goaties keep helping. Mine are wonderful mental health goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get better soon. 🤗


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

How is every one doing? 

I have found washing my hands every 5 minutes is not good


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That would really dry out your hands.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

That and I got laringitus 4 times. I got the vaccine which stopped me from being sick all the time... but the natural bacteria on my hands is being washed away...


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Hey y’all! I was just thinking of this thread the other day. So, remember when y’all were talking about hair loss a few weeks/months after covid? Yeah, my parents had it back at the end of Jan. beginning of Feb. and now they are having major hair loss. My mom said something about it the other night and I remembered y’all talking about it so I told her. She looked it up for herself. I think I had a very light case of covid in the middle of them having it and I have been losing slightly more hair than normal in the shower.  I’m too young for that!  Anyway, I don’t think me or my dad have hair loss as bad as my mom. She’s hoping it slows down soon. How long did it take for y’all’s hair to slow up the falling out process? @happybleats If I remember correctly you were one of the members who experienced this.(?)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

KY Goat Girl said:


> If I remember correctly you were one of the members who experienced this.(?)


Yes..I lost a bunch of hair. The crown of my head is pretty thin. But it did stop falling out. And recently had to get a hair cut because the hair is so dry and brittle as well as new growth being alot shorter then old growth..any who..the hair dresser said she's seeing it alot. Hair is much like those who have had chemo. Mine fell out over the span of several months. Many reports have any where between 6 and 9 months. My sons hair is still falling out but not as bad. We had covid the same time. But. It is growing back!! So there is hope!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> Yes..I lost a bunch of hair. The crown of my head is pretty thin. But it did stop falling out. And recently had to get a hair cut because the hair is so dry and brittle as well as new growth being alot shorter then old growth..any who..the hair dresser said she's seeing it alot. Hair is much like those who have had chemo. Mine fell out over the span of several months. Many reports have any where between 6 and 9 months. My sons hair is still falling out but not as bad. We had covid the same time. But. It is growing back!! So there is hope!


Ok! I told my mom about how you can continue losing it for almost a year. She’s not very happy about hat. She says every time she brushes her hair the bathroom rug and sink gets full of hair.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh gosh! I had forgotten hair loss was an aftereffect. Previously I had quarantine hair. My hair was longer and thicker than it had been in years.
Now it's breaking and getting back to where it normally is. I hope it stops at that as I have none to spare. May have to break out my old wigs. I wore one the other day cuz my hair was too dirty to go out in public. Looked pretty cute.
I too have wondered if things seem better for all of you out there. We went into a store without masks the other day and it did feel weird.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is sad.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> How is every one doing?
> 
> I have found washing my hands every 5 minutes is not good


I have over washed and as soon as I wash I out lotion on now for that reason.

Hang in there!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have not been over washing my hands due to Covid but rather treating sick goats and butchering chickens.
The result is the same; very dry hands.

I hate the feel of lotion on my hands so I apply it liberally _before_ washing. That has really helped.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

One old timers thing. Before you go to bed put coconut oil or Vaseline on your hands and feet. Just a little bit. It helps moisturize, while you sleep.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I prefer coconut oil.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't noticed any lasting effects from having Covid back in January. Thankfully. But I do have very dry hands right now and nothing seems to be helping. The side of my pointer finger is just so raw and yucky, otherwise dry hands. I completely forgot about using Vaseline, I don't know that I have any though, I think I used it on pregnant goat butts when the girls were leaking urine from being overachievers and having multiple kids (lol).
I will be interested in trying the coconut oil too, will have to pick some up to try!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

It was just announced that Ivermecton has been found to be ineffective. Oh no. What a traversty. I always asked hoe deworming yourself helped fight Rona


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> It was just announced that Ivermecton has been found to be ineffective. Oh no. What a traversty. I always asked hoe deworming yourself helped fight Rona


Maybe it will be easier to get wormer again now that it is no longer "effective" on rona?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I like Pickles now..and fermented foods lol. I used to dislike them, especially Pickles on a burger 🤮 now I eat snack size Pickles from the jar lol. I even started fermenting my own cabbage dishes and plan on doing alot more fermenting as the garden explodes. So at least something good for me came out of the mess lol. And my hair is full again and growing well. I do still have areas that looked scorched and some grey areas looking yellow. Slowly cutting that mess off as it grows out.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

happybleats said:


> I like Pickles now..and fermented foods lol. I used to dislike them, especially Pickles on a burger 🤮 now I eat snack size Pickles from the jar lol. I even started fermenting my own cabbage dishes and plan on doing alot more fermenting as the garden explodes. So at least something good for me came out of the mess lol. And my hair is full again and growing well. I do still have areas that looked scorched and some grey areas looking yellow. Slowly cutting that mess off as it grows out.


Can't go wrong with liking pickles now! Good thing looking at the positive things too! 

Plus pickle juice has always been used as an old time treatment too!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> One old timers thing. Before you go to bed put coconut oil or Vaseline on your hands and feet. Just a little bit. It helps moisturize, while you sleep.


I try to load up my hands with African shea butter prior to bedtime so it has a chance to absorb in for the longest period of time w/o hand washing. Especially in the spring when my hands get dried out from pulling weeds and then washing them when I come inside… works great for dry cracked heels too. 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

happybleats said:


> I like Pickles now..and fermented foods lol. I used to dislike them, especially Pickles on a burger 🤮 now I eat snack size Pickles from the jar lol. I even started fermenting my own cabbage dishes and plan on doing alot more fermenting as the garden explodes. So at least something good for me came out of the mess lol. And my hair is full again and growing well. I do still have areas that looked scorched and some grey areas looking yellow. Slowly cutting that mess off as it grows out.


Fermented foods are supposed to be very healthy for you! Good luck w/ trying out different foods to ferment from garden. 🍀😊🍀
My kids like beets… but didn’t like when I pickled them 😂
(Pickled beets have a lot of sugar… they are probably not the ‘healthy’ fermented foods 🤣)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Boer Mama said:


> My kids like beets… but didn’t like when I pickled them 😂


Lol. Beets are definitely on my list. I love pickled beets but am diabetic so none for me lol.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

happybleats said:


> I like Pickles now..and fermented foods


Have you tried fermented pickles? Sometimes called 7 (seven) day pickles.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

What about freezer pickles? My aunt used to make them and I think they may be like the 7 day pickle. I wasn't a huge fan of them but I am a huge dill pickle gal.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Have you tried fermented pickles?


Not yet


DDFN said:


> What about freezer pickles?


Not yet. 

I'm new at canning , fermenting and well gardening lol.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

DDFN said:


> Maybe it will be easier to get wormer again now that it is no longer "effective" on rona?


I know right?


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

happybleats said:


> Not yet
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> I'm new at canning , fermenting and well gardening lol.


Well freezer pickles you don't have to can. I should ask my aunt her recipe but I am much more of a full pickle person. So I have no idea where I left the recipe at the last time she gave it to me.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’ve really been meaning to learn how to can. I know it’s important… I just don’t know how I’ll ever manage the time and space for actually doing it!
One of my favorite things my mom canned is strawberry rhubarb pie filling- just had to make a crust and dump it in and bake it! When I first moved out of the house (I got married young) I bought a store bought strawberry rhubarb pie w/high expectations. Talk about your disappointment! It was like a jam mush 🙄
Also- I absolutely love her zucchini relish! The only thing I really use it in is tuna fish for sandwiches but it adds so much 😂


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My daughter started canning a few years back. When she came to visit in April..she canned beans with me so I wouldn't be afraid of blowing up my pressure cooker. Cause you all know that is our biggest fear lol. The process is not hard. It is time consuming with a lot of waiting. But at least I can do other things. And It's just getting in there and doing it. I love following Homesteading Family. Carolyn teaches alot of classes snd I have taken several of her free classes and a few paid classes which are more indebth.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Maybe I’ll have a very successful garden this year and will just need to make time to go visit my mom so we can together 😅


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I love canning. It lasts so long and does not get freezer burn. I am using up last year's tomatoes just as new ones are coming on.
Modern pressure canners have multiple fail-safes to prevent explosions.
At the beginning of Covid when canned foods disappeared; I was able to get bags of green beans and can them myself.




Boer Mama said:


> One of my favorite things my mom canned is strawberry rhubarb pie filling- just had to make a crust and dump it in and bake it! When I first moved out of the house (I got married young) I bought a store bought strawberry rhubarb pie w/high expectations. Talk about your disappointment! It was like a jam mush 🙄


That made me LOL! My grandma grew rhubarb and made great pie.
It is rare that store bought food tastes anything like real food.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww canning. Love it. It does take time & room. But when we would can, it would be bushel baskets full. The fun was at the end when you had a small amount left over. I discovered the best pie fillings this way. Peach,cherry,plum mix for pie!Yummy. And apple& peach mixed with real cinnamon...was wonderful. Also made a goulash mix with leftover veggies in tomatoes. So much good food,all without preservatives...(excluding salt & sugar)🤣😂😉


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

So true. I have also taken to canning meat. The pressure canning takes away any gamey taste and tenderizes. Great if one is low on freezer space, and as stated before; NO freezer burn.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

There is something very satisfying, and even exciting, to hear the pop sounds coming from the fresh goodness in those gleaming glass jars cooling and sealing while placed on a folded towel.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Awww canning. Love it. It does take time & room. But when we would can, it would be bushel baskets full. The fun was at the end when you had a small amount left over. I discovered the best pie fillings this way. Peach,cherry,plum mix for pie!Yummy. And apple& peach mixed with real cinnamon...was wonderful. Also made a goulash mix with leftover veggies in tomatoes. So much good food,all without preservatives...(excluding salt & sugar)🤣😂😉


Your my moms kindred spirit… she’s always making up some combo pies 🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

luvmyherd said:


> So true. I have also taken to canning meat. The pressure canning takes away any gamey taste and tenderizes. Great if one is low on freezer space, and as stated before; NO freezer burn.


This is the first year I’ve seen that people can meat. I think people are kind of worried about prices/ availability of food… and not really trusting in how things will be handled by government.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well thankyou @Boer Mama . Thats a very kind thing to say!🙂


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

NigerianNewbie said:


> There is something very satisfying, and even exciting, to hear the pop sounds coming from the fresh goodness in those gleaming glass jars cooling and sealing while placed on a folded towel.


I never thought I could get so emotional over a "pop". But if we are watching TV after a day of canning; I can get down right giddy hearing it over and over. 
And if I do not hear enough of them; I can get down right depressed.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

If you think Covid is over; it is NOT. Especially for compromised people. 
My daughter's family has been extra careful due to our son-in-law's compromised system. They have made it this far without infection even when we got it. My daughter is a school teacher so her job has always been a challenge. But she had made it and school just got out. Within 2 days of school being out; she tested positive. She immediately quarantined herself from the family but, alas, it was too late. Her son and her daughter's boyfriend have both tested positive. But are not very sick.
Thursday, she had to watch out the window as her husband was driven off in an ambulance. He was very sick but had not tested positive for Covid. However, he did test positive at the hospital and they have talked about intubating him and there is fluid in his lungs. He has been very ill for 2 years due to heart attacks and kidney failure so this is very scary. 
Worst part for me being that we are up north visiting our other daughter so I have not been there to help her. There is honestly nothing I could do at this point except drop off food but she has been leery of my leaving for several years now in case I am not there if the worst happens. 
We are keeping in close contact and are prepared to head home on a moment's notice if it looks like we will have to.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Praying for your family.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Praying for them. Its getting bad here again too. I was actually exposed awhile back and went through the whole isolating from others , tested negative and was lucky.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you.
My daughter is on the phone with her sister right now and he is much better.
Sadly all of his other health problems are still there but he may have dodged another bullet.
I just can't imagine how my daughter must have felt to not have been able to even tell her husband goodbye as they rushed him off. At least these days they have face time and such.📱


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Glad he is doing better, praying for full recovery. And that his other health issues can have a nice turn about as well. 🙏


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well the son-in-law is home. Having to go to the hospital actually helped him feel better on several levels. They did lung treatments and extra dialysis so he is in better spirits.
Sadly doctors are telling them they are running out of options. Very sad still but better for awhile.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

luvmyherd said:


> Well the son-in-law is home. Having to go to the hospital actually helped him feel better on several levels. They did lung treatments and extra dialysis so he is in better spirits.
> Sadly doctors are telling them they are running out of options. Very sad still but better for awhile.


So sorry but at least it did make him feel better right now. Praying.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🤗 🙏


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you so much. These are hard days for my daughter. It is just so strange. My sister's daughter was widowed in her 40's and it looks like my daughter will be as well. We have been with the same men since our teens. It's so unfair!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sending prayers!🛐


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don’t loose hope yet! Prayers are being sent from me as well, you guys stay strong


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

☝ 🤗


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We have not given up hope but are trying to prepare for the worst at the same time. It is all very stressful and I truly appreciate the support.🧸


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Prayers from me too 🙏 🙏🙏


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Keep up the hope and Faith. Thats all we really have!🥰✝


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am catching up now. Wow. So sorry. Prayer heals. So many of us are praying for you.


----------

